# ViP722 - L6.77 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I received the update this morning. Played around with it a bit and the only thing I've noticed is that when sorting through movies, you can select the * key and it will sort Free/Subscribed movies. Anyone else who has it, can you see anything else the update has done?


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

My Dish on Demand doesn't work. When I try to explore movies or new releases, the movies don't load in. The slow response to the remote is still there.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the new Blockbuster options coming next month


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope the fixed the volume leveler. It doesn't work very well, if at all


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's the cryptic explanation from Dish:


> Adaptive Streaming, 3D FVOD, Locks password pop-up changes, DISH On Demand updates, misc updates.


I did a hard reboot after my 722 locked up this morning. Apparently I got the update also and I'm late in the normal update cycle.

And this thread needs to become a Sticky Thread.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Being discussed in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197176 but the thread title wasn't standardized.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Being discussed in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197176 but the thread title wasn't standardized.


Not only was it not standardized it's not in the *ViP612/622/722/722K DVR Support Forum*. These two threads need to be combined here and it needs to be a sticky.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Want me to edit the title so this discussion can be deleted and a NEW sticky one can be made?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sliderbob said:


> Want me to edit the title so this discussion can be deleted and a NEW sticky one can be made?


Your title is fine. A moderate has to make it a sticky.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I found out another new thing with the update. Moving shows to your own folders is MUCH FASTER. Before it took about 1-2 minutes for the shows to move to your folder, now it's almost instantaneous.


----------

